# Clown loaches and Dawrf, Blue, Red Honey gouramis



## hassan (Apr 4, 2007)

i was looking into keeping Red Honey gouramis with Clown loaches..but everywhere i look says they're incompatible

however, i found that...blue gouramis and dawrf gouramis ARE compatible with Clown loaches

what makes the .......blue and dawrf gourami's compatible but the red honey gourami's incompatible with Clown Loaches?

i really want some clown loaches  


btw these are what i just picked up


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Clown loaches will never be compatible with smaller species of gouramis. Pls note that clowns aren't your ordinary 5-inches loaches. They grow far too large for an average private aquarium. As 12-16 inches, they live very long(often 40 years) and are often victimized to being stunted because most people keep them in tanks of 10 gallons and even lower.:shake:


----------



## hassan (Apr 4, 2007)

Blue said:


> Clown loaches will never be compatible with smaller species of gouramis. Pls note that clowns aren't your ordinary 5-inches loaches. They grow far too large for an average private aquarium. As 12-16 inches, they live very long(often 40 years) and are often victimized to being stunted because most people keep them in tanks of 10 gallons and even lower.:shake:


wow, 12-16 inches. no wonder i was recommended a 125 gallon tank for these guys lol. thanks for the heads up i guess my 30 g too small for them then


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Try Botia kubotai, Botia striata or Botia sidthimunki. The third one is the most expensive as it is not common to see them in pet stores these days. Heaven knows my search for them prove too futile.:shake:


----------

